
A Smartphone That Costs $4 Is Set to Launch in India - samaysharma
http://time.com/4226992/india-cheapest-smartphone-freedom-251/
======
samstave
This is a serious question: do they achieve $4 by being built by slaves?

Or how exactly do they achieve this cost?

